
   The Economic Gist Via Craigslist  - markbao
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/25/the-economic-gist-via-craigslist/
======
jotto
The author points out a trend that there are more garage sale postings on
Craigslist this year, but Craigslist usage growth should be a factor in his
research.

------
tocomment
I can't fathom how he got this data. I didn't think Craigslist even kept pages
around that are more than a month old. Any ideas?

~~~
breck
Craigslist stops displaying posts after a month but that doesn't mean they
delete them...unless they are the dumbest businessmen I've ever heard of.
They've got terabytes of old data that they constantly mine. That's my guess
anyway, I don't buy their "we're like a non profit" facade one bit. They are
smart, savvy, and very tough competitors. Read their terms of service if you
don't believe me.

